# Lost posts



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2005)

A while back there was a problem with Lounge posts going AWOL and now a similar situation has occurred in the South Africa forum
I think we all accept that things will go belly up on occasion but isn't any of the system backed up?  Maybe it's not practical or possible for some reason.
To be honest my major concern isn't for the content of the various forums (fora?) although the loss of such information would be a great pity.  My concern is for the content of the review database.  People put a lot of time and effort into creating the reviews, and a huge amount of effort has been put into transferring reviews from the old to the new system.  Is at least that part of the system secure from SNAFU's?


----------



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks to whoever shifted this.  I intended to post in TUG General.  Dunno how I managed to post in the Lounge.  Must be because I'm new around here and don't know the system


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 20, 2005)

I can only answer this with regard to the bulletin board.   Any restoration possible from database backups would restore the board to a previous state, according to when the back up was created.   In both cases so far, it seemed a better choice to lose the missing posts in a given forum than to lose ALL the more recent posts in all the other forums.

What backup procedures are in place for the reviews database, which is on a different server, are unknown to me.  You are a review manager.  Why not ask this question in the Review Manager forum where you have a shot at a more informed reply?   I don't think Tim gets outside that forum unless directed to a specific thread somewhere.


----------

